# Win m12, 20ga ($650 obo)



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

This is a great little upland gun (holds its own on the trap range, too). Matching serial numbers show it was manufactured in 1923. Barrel is original and unmodified: 25" long, choked full, with a rare solid rib and a single silver bead.

Buing is ~80% with some freckling on the receiver. Wood is in very good condition with a few shallow nicks. Chambers and ejection port have been lengthened to accommodate 2 3/4″ shells. It weighs in at 6.4 lbs.

PM me if you have questions, want more pictures, or have an offer.


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

Price dropped to $550.


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

Sold


----------

